# 35 Vs 40 hp



## ejbommer (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS

I am currently using a 15 hp mercury and would like to be able to push it a little harder.

The boat is rated for 35 hp, but it seems like no one offer a 35 hp motor any more. They jump from 25 to 40. If I am going to upgrade, I see no reason not to max out.

Any opinion of what happens if I go to 40. Will I have issues with the DNR.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not sure about the DNR issue. I have a 35hp Johnson on my Bass Tracker, and it is rated for a 55hp. I have been looking at larger engines, but prices are out of my budget. Good luck with your search.
I know of a 35 Johnson that would be up for grabs if I could find another. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 24, 2018)

ejbommer said:


> I have a Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS
> 
> I am currently using a 15 hp mercury and would like to be able to push it a little harder.
> 
> ...


Many states nothing, except if you do insure it most companies will not insure an overrated boat. Some states are very picky about boats that are over their rating. I think Fla may be one of them.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 24, 2018)

I don’t know how old your boat is but something to keep in mind is weight. It’s quite a jump from a 35 hp 2 stroke to a 40. Especially if you go to 4 stroke. If you are ok with an older motor, I recommend a jonnyrude 35. I run one on a 16’ boat and love it. Or a tohatsu/Nissan M40C, lightest 40hp ever made. If you are thinking newer 4 stroke, go with a 30 or an etec 30. The newer motors are pretty badazz and you really can’t go wrong with any of them, just choose whichever dealer you like the best in your area. After that 15, a 30 will come out of the hole like jack the bear and will have 1 1/2 times the top speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Feb 24, 2018)

Those 35hp were really only about 30hp. I could possibly sell you an older 2 stroke tiller 20" depending on your location .


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 24, 2018)

I have the same boat and always found the horsepower rating a bit goofy too. I run a four stroke Yamaha 25 and fully loaded w 2 guys i do about 24. When i had nothing in the hull but me a battery and a gas tank i once had it up to 30 playing w the trim pin. 

Would i like a 40, hell yeah, but on a choppy day my 25 will still make you pucker up your cheeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealOne (Jul 29, 2018)

I just purchased an NCS yesterday and should have a new tohatsu 40 mounted Wednesday. We shall see!


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 30, 2018)

Varies from state to state, some pay almost absolutely no attention to ratings and won't hassle you at all. Some states go by the letter and will cite you in a skinny minute. I would say if you are involved in an accident you would be prone to scrutiny or if you plan on insuring it you better not be over rated.


----------



## Zum (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone on this forum had trouble insuring an over horsepowered boat?
I always read that statement but don't know if there is actual real life experiences or just hear say.
I've been over rated(not now)by 5hp never had an issue with either insurance or DNR...but I'm in Canada.
Was always told there was a 5% rule but that's just hear say.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 30, 2018)

Zum said:


> Has anyone on this forum had trouble insuring an over horsepowered boat?
> I always read that statement but don't know if there is actual real life experiences or just hear say.
> I've been over rated(not now)by 5hp never had an issue with either insurance or DNR...but I'm in Canada.
> Was always told there was a 5% rule but that's just hear say.
> ...


 I had one right after USAA went to Progressive for insuring boats. You give them the hull I.D. # and they pull up the specs for it just like a car. They gave me a bunch of crap on one of my boats that was rated for a 40 and their info said it was only rated for a 25. I finally took a pic of the sticker which had all the info including the I.D. # on it and they got off my butt.

Since then it appears they have adopted a policy of the craft is past a certain year you go by a "declared value" and that is what they insure it for. Or maybe if it is under a certain value that is what they did with one of my smaller/older ones.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 30, 2018)

To a person I doubt there is much to any difference between a 35 and 40 HP output. To an insurance company they will not honor a policy if one comes into play.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

Zum said:


> Has anyone on this forum had trouble insuring an over horsepowered boat?
> I always read that statement but don't know if there is actual real life experiences or just hear say.
> I've been over rated(not now)by 5hp never had an issue with either insurance or DNR...but I'm in Canada.
> Was always told there was a 5% rule but that's just hear say.
> ...



I think the trouble might start if you were involved in a claim.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jul 31, 2018)

RealOne said:


> I just purchased an NCS yesterday and should have a new tohatsu 40 mounted Wednesday. We shall see!



Nice. Definitely update us with how fast that thing flies.


----------



## jethro (Jul 31, 2018)

My company, State Farm, basically just asked me how much to cover. They asked what the boat was and all that but as for the value they made me tell them. But like any company I bet they would do anything in their power to reduce liability in a claim and if they found out the boat was overpowered I bet you'd be left to drip dry.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes, just because the policy is issued does not mean you are in the clear. Policies have conditions regarding misrepresentation, seaworthiness, etc that could come into play if there were a claim. Also, I know I'm repeating myself, but just a reminder that this goes beyond insuring for the loss of your boat. Boat owners would be wise to have coverage for 3rd party liability claims, which could potentially drain every asset someone owns in the event of a negligent bodily injury case. 

OK, off my soapbox.


----------



## RealOne (Aug 1, 2018)

Got the motor mounted yesterday can't wait to get it wet


----------



## Zum (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice keep us updated

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealOne (Aug 7, 2018)

Alright I've broken the motor in. Top speed per my phones GPS app was 35 with the current probably about 3/4 to 7/8 throttle. Solid 1.5 hours running up and down stream at random throttle ranges to break out in hopefully correctly lol. All in all so far I'm incredibly happy. Plenty of low end power to get on plane and handles pretty damn well. More results to follow. It's at the fab shop now getting a deck extension, bow cap and rear deck lid!


----------



## fishonsc (Aug 7, 2018)

RealOne said:


> Got the motor mounted yesterday can't wait to get it wet


How low does the back sit in the water? 20" transom? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 7, 2018)

RealOne said:


> Alright I've broken the motor in. Top speed per my phones GPS app was 35 with the current probably about 3/4 to 7/8 throttle. Solid 1.5 hours running up and down stream at random throttle ranges to break out in hopefully correctly lol. All in all so far I'm incredibly happy. Plenty of low end power to get on plane and handles pretty damn well. More results to follow. It's at the fab shop now getting a deck extension, bow cap and rear deck lid!



You should start a thread in the modifications forum to show your boat as you mod it and rig it out.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 8, 2018)

I wouldn't sweat it too much. In all my years of fishn' in and out of boats, I've only seen one instance where the cap tag (capacity tag) on the hull was smaller than the motor's horsepower, and that particular case was a warden in a really bad mood. And I mean REALLY bad. Down to checking the tire's tread depth on the trailer and everything. 

Progressive...seen mention of it in a prior post. Wouldn't give you $.01 for a policy through them, and for a lot of reasons. I deal with them often at work and there's a reason they're "cheaper". Just went through a deal last week where the vehicle owner had a claim and insurance company wanted a TOTAL teardown (complete to removing gears from shafts), and then they denied the claim and left mr. customer with a totally disassembled machine that has no value and no they did not pay to reassemble. That's only one of many. 90hp Yamaha guy hit a rock jetty on the river and hurt the lower unit, insured through progressive, they came in and asked for an estimate...I give it to them, they review it, then said pull the prop shaft out and let's measure it (it was obviously bent..severely). Ok sure, you pay the labor. They agreed. Removed the prop shaft, adjuster brought in HIS own V-blocks and dial indicator (like mine were bad or something?), measured it at over .400" of bend (I said it was obvious didn't I?)...had a peek inside the foot, broken gears, damaged housing, all junk. New foot plug 1hr labor was right around $1600, from Yamaha. So what'd Progressive do? They bought a JUNKYARD foot, told me to put it on...did...it was junk. Called customer and insurance, insurance said it was guaranteed (guaranteed junk?), they paid me to remove it, then they sent it back and got another one...shipping costs were responsiblity of insurance (both ways). So after 2 lower units and shipping costs and labor, they were right at $1600 and still a junkyard foot that doesn't match the color of the leg (sun fade)....but now they've got a customer who's totally upset, a repair shop that is close to refusing progressive insurance claims, 5 weeks wait time on the 90hp deal and 11 weeks on the other. Oh I could go on for hours. I had a claim through them once too but it was because I was rear-ended by a chain reaction, faulted driver was intoxicated...insurance denied it (had arrest/booking and police records to prove it), they did every single thing possible to get out of it, and in the end I won...but still couldn't get enough out of them to fix the car correctly ('85.5 Mustang SVO). I settled for what I could get, sold the car for way more than it was worth, and moved on. That car's age is what the problem was; they called it "junk" and had no clue how rare it was, which meant it was going to cost more to fix it due to the specifics of the parts.


----------



## RealOne (Aug 9, 2018)

fishonsc said:


> RealOne said:
> 
> 
> > Got the motor mounted yesterday can't wait to get it wet
> ...



It is the 15" tra som and short shaft motor. It sits well in the water idk the exact measurement right now but I'll try to get it for you. After running it on the tail race I have no concerns about weight or flooding the back. Just have to be wise enough to realize your boats limitations.... 
Wind advisories=no lake
Don't come to a dead stop from wot


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2018)

I have never owned a boat and run it with rated horsepower. Boring.
Have never, nor do I know of anyone ever having an issue with running overpowered. You will always hear about the "I had a buddy that knew a guy who......." scenario. 
Florida does not care. Have had many a discussion with DNR, Sherriff, Marine Patrol, etc. over the years and not one time was the size of my engine ever discussed even though most of the boats I run will have around double the rated horsepower.


----------



## nccatfisher (Aug 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I have never owned a boat and run it with rated horsepower. Boring.
> Have never, nor do I know of anyone ever having an issue with running overpowered. You will always hear about the "I had a buddy that knew a guy who......." scenario.
> Florida does not care. Have had many a discussion with DNR, Sherriff, Marine Patrol, etc. over the years and not one time was the size of my engine ever discussed even though most of the boats I run will have around double the rated horsepower.


 The states that perform CG inspections is the ones that "usually" are the sticklers. Coming from someone that worked in field that was apt to be in a position to question these matters the state I was in we paid little to no attention to it at all unless it was an accident and it appeared speed was involved. Usually then it only was brought up when civil charges were filed and if we were asked to testify that we saw that the craft was equipped with a larger motor than it was rated for. 

But like I said some states especially that CG auxiliary are active can be a real PITA.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2018)

The CG Aux folks also have never paid one bit of attention, nor can they even recommend a HP change on a personal boat much less demand one. 
In most cases those guys seem to be the least informed boaters I have ever run across. When they are actually running a boat and offer an inspection I will tell them I will do the maneuvering to their boat just to keep mine from being banged up.


----------



## nccatfisher (Aug 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> The CG Aux folks also have never paid one bit of attention, nor can they even recommend a HP change on a personal boat much less demand one.
> In most cases those guys seem to be the least informed boaters I have ever run across. When they are actually running a boat and offer an inspection I will tell them I will do the maneuvering to their boat just to keep mine from being banged up.


No, they can't demand you to but they can call the proper state authorities and once a complaint is lodged we were usually obligated to act on it depending on the channels they came through. 

Here they also had lake and river deputies that usually were on board with them from the local sheriff's dept. If they so choose they they did have the potential to be a royal PITA. I have been retired over 10 years and am pretty sure they are no longer active here. They primarily were out on holidays.


----------

